# CIS Tuning



## crazygearhead (May 13, 2009)

let me start by saying that i am not a certified mechanic but I am pretty experienced with cis. everything i write in this is based n my system on my car so if you try it on yours you will probably get different results.
after building a nice JH 1.8 liter this year , cam porting valve work 10.1 motor all the typical stuff and alot more fab work than a west coast chopper . i had trouble getting the fuel to it . dont get me wrong she was a fast runnin gti , but something wasnt right , so i added permanent guages to monitor fuel 
I am running an early fuel dist. #061 with 033 venturi or cone. i have guages that monitor both system pressure (in cab guage) and control pressure (under hood) i think anyone that thinks they can tune cis without guages is in for a huge surprise . first off my fuel pressure with brand new pump and filter and two shims was something like 45 pounds and cold control was somewhere around 30 . i was running my cpr off motor to keep it cool and underhood temps changed it drasticall within minutes up in the high 40s so i knew i had to get more fuel to it , and i did im now running about 75 lbs fuel pressure and 20 lbs cpr, and its amazing i have an adjustable cpr so i can change press. at will and you would not believe what even a 2 lb change can do . if you want to know more about this let me know.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

any pics? also would like to know what all u did.


----------



## crazygearhead (May 13, 2009)

cant post pics and i dont know why but the pics wont show much anyway, most of my mods are (very sneaky) as far as what i did ... take a spare oil press guage like the stock vdo and tee into main line after filter . i dont know what fittings you will use as i have mercedes lines not banjo style . if you use banjo you can get a stock banjo bolt that has provisions for both the main line and the head has hole in it where the guage can go i dont know what model it came off it was in my pile.the control press guage is a 10 mm. banjo line that i stacked and got a double length banjo bolt . then i adapted to fit a 1/8th pressure guage . pretty simple once you have fittings . good luck . as far as my fuel system mods that will be another conversation all together.


----------



## aschika85 (Mar 5, 2008)

What are your fuel system mods. How did you get the idle set?


----------

